

Shut Up. You Don't Love Your Startup. - micahb37
http://learntoduck.net/shut-up

======
chime
> As soon as I get paid for what I love, it becomes a job. Work. And I hate
> work.

I disagree. I hate typical work (cubicles, meetings, gossip etc.) too but
getting paid to code does not necessarily imply work. There are so many things
I want to code, from dynamic warehouse simulator in three.js and VOIP over
HTML5 audio/websockets to Arduino wireless sensor-fed dashboards and in-memory
DB apps. But time being a limiting factor, I can't just spend weeks and months
on a fun project at the expense of taking care of bills and family. So if
someone's paying me to do the things I want to do anyway, I'm a happy camper!

I think the happy medium between #1 and #2 is selective consulting. It takes
time to build a clientele where you can pick and choose your projects. But it
sure beats working for the man. And it's very different from being a technical
co-founder - fewer responsibilities, more time to code.

------
tarr11
What is that kudos dog barking at the bottom about?

